# Homemade liquid deicer spay bar?



## Grshppr (Dec 2, 2002)

I am thinking of getting into doing liquid deicing next year, and I am wondering if there is a way to make my own spray bar. I have a 100 gal sprayer with pump etc, but all I need is the bar (10 ft or so). From looking at one of the city trucks in our area, it appears to be a basic setup,PVC pipe with holes in it.

I was hopeing somebode could tell me what diameter of pipe to use, diameter of holes, and how far apart the should be. Would I be better off just buying one from a supplier?

Thanks in advance, and I'd appreciate any other input you can give.


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

www.dultmeier.com

everything you need is there.


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

Just give me a ring and i can give you the info as you can make your own spray bars if you want we do
John Parker
845-485-4200


----------



## capital (Sep 26, 2000)

*spray bars*

We used normal garden hose running off two electric pumps to a metal bar fitted to a receiver hitch for are brine sprayer. Each hose has itsown head and nozzle. Thus far am happy and cost was alot less than pvc or stainless steel. Plus if u back into anything, we are figuring easier to fix a hose than pvc or metal.


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

Give me a call and I can tell you how we made ours. It is similar to dultmeiers 80" prebuilt unit. Ours has 6 changable tips and I am thinking of adding 2 more to spray past the truck/boom width.

You should use solid stream nozzles for treating hardpack (2 X product)

For pretreating in parking lots and drives I would reccomend a fan nozzle (1 X product)

dultmeiers unit
http://www.dultmeier.com/product.asp?pf_id=DU1-1/4BOOM&dept_id='9.3.2.'


----------



## Grshppr (Dec 2, 2002)

Thanks for the info guys, I got in touch with a company a half hour from here, and they are going to help me get a system set up. They also gave me the number to a local supplier of magnesium chloride. Happy New Year! ....only if your not getting any snow tonight...


----------

